# Bird ID?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Any idea? Smith Point last week...gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena has them, they must be on the move

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=408456&highlight=bird


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good shot!

They are male Rose-breasted Grosbeaks.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a Texas colored J-Bird. :texasflag


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep the migration has started. Pretty birds. I agree with Dick on the ID.


----------

